# Anybody Try To Use Tapatalk?



## Bones816 (Jun 6, 2018)

I posted this in the General Forum but thought I'd try here too.  Is it possible to use Tapatalk on this forum with my smartphone?  I've been unable to so far.


----------



## texomakid (Jun 6, 2018)

Tapatalk is handy. I wish this forum was on Tapatalk. I stay connected to other forums with that app.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm pretty sure that Tapatalk is not supported on this new platform.
It was on the old one.
Al


----------



## lemans (Jun 7, 2018)

I use Tapatalk with my weber Kettle forum. It pretty easy to use and it allows you to upload photos into your posts..
But since our forum let’s us do that already I don’t see a need for it here..


----------



## Whistle (Jun 29, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm pretty sure that Tapatalk is not supported on this new platform.
> It was on the old one.
> Al


Tapatalk is supported with Xenforo (the software this site runs).


----------

